# I'm trapped inside my mind, and it's not a nice place



## Passage (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey y'all. Never really been a big poster on the forum but I feel like I have no where else to turn right now. I've never been to a therapist, my family is emotionally isolating me and does nothing but push me deeper into this hole some call a mind due to personal reasons I won't get into. At least I have good friends, as immature they are at least they're there for me, except for mental problems like this. I couldn't really explain this to any of them. I usually only post here when I'm seriously depressed, like right now. You might be asking yourself, why is he depressed?, and that question has a complex answer if you can even consider it one. I honestly cannot narrow it down to one thing. I have a decent life. Sure my family is filled with drug addicts and alcoholics, but it's also filled with loving respectful people at the same time. Like I said I won't get into the details, but I'll just say my family isn't doing anything to help. I still attend high school and live with my parents. While I'm not the most popular guy at school I am fairly athletic, running varsity track and playing varsity soccer. I don't fit into any of the social classes in my school and just float around to almost everyone, keeping my close knit oddball friends with me. I never really feel like I fit in anywhere, as cliche as that sounds. It seems no matter how well I do at anything, I just dwell on the negatives and they replay constantly in my mind, and it certainly doesn't help that these movie replays seem realer than what's actually going on around me. No matter how well I do one day, it's destroyed by something negative. I now feel like I'm in a never ending negative track. I don't know what to do. Can anyone relate? Please help.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Yup,

I know what I should be doing to beat this,
Yet somehow can't break the circle of trying to think myself better,
Even though it really hurts my head and I know it's counterproductive
This brings feelings of despair and 'oh my god i have totally lost it'

Yay!!


----------



## Passage (Nov 5, 2006)

Phasedout24 said:


> Yup,
> 
> I know what I should be doing to beat this,
> Yet somehow can't break the circle of trying to think myself better,
> ...


I feel like I've totally lost it. I'm just about to except it and attempt to continue living my life. I've been crying at completely random times, and I can't think of a single reason why. Recently I found a girl that _actually_ understands me. I brought up all these problems and she actually used to have DP, and totally related to everything I said. Meeting a random person like this totally threw off my life and hopefully for the better.


----------



## power (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi. I am posting my name all over this site because I couldn't believe it when I stumbled on it that there is other people out there that are living an existence I have lived for a lifetime.
I am 42 now but felt like you in highschool and the rest of my life and have only recently come across a cure.

You may need help in doing this but I strongly suggest for you to find a homeopath.
Homeopathy is natural medicine that is able to bring back an altered mind state which is what you have.
Something has happend to take you into this world and it is bloody hard to get back unless you get the right help.
Doctors and drugs are useless for this state of mind.

I strongly encourage you if you can get someone you trust to search this out becaase I will tell you if you don't change it now it doesn't go away and you can lose years of your life. Not justt hat but not even to be able to create a decent life for yourself.

My hotmail address is [email protected] if you need to talk or extra help or guidance in this area.

Good on you for sharing your thoughts

Love and light

Dawn


----------

